# Carluccio's - Cardiff



## Clement VIII (May 13, 2011)

Really quite excellent.

Cheap too, Espresso/Ristretto - £1.80. Okay, not exactly "cheap" but you don't get a sense of being robbed, infact the service is splendid and the coffee is probably the best I have had from a cafe.

Wonder if anyone else has been here?


----------

